# Growling at my daughter



## Lizhs3979 (Jan 12, 2021)

Looking for some feedback and advice. Our 16 month old male v seems to be bothered by my teenage daughter. He has been growling at her when she approaches him. Seems to be happening at various times. She can be a bit too much and sometimes I think I need to train her more than him...
I know she's upset and feels like he doesn't like her....I'm kind of at a loss of how to strengthen their bond. 
The funny thing is that when he growls at her he puts himself in his crate almost like he knows he shouldn't behave that way....is this crazy? 
Any feedback is appreciated
Thanks


----------



## rsarvis (Nov 16, 2021)

Maybe have her always approach him with treats, so he associates her with treats? That’s what I’d try. And maybe have her hand feed him his kibble meal now and then?

Actually mine (4 months) growls sometimes at my wife, but is friendly once they’re close.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Is she doing fun stuff with him ever? Maybe if she starts walking him or teaching him tricks their relationship will evolve


----------



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

Lizhs3979 said:


> Looking for some feedback and advice. Our 16 month old male v seems to be bothered by my teenage daughter. He has been growling at her when she approaches him. Seems to be happening at various times. She can be a bit too much and sometimes I think I need to train her more than him...
> I know she's upset and feels like he doesn't like her....I'm kind of at a loss of how to strengthen their bond.
> The funny thing is that when he growls at her he puts himself in his crate almost like he knows he shouldn't behave that way....is this crazy?
> Any feedback is appreciated
> Thanks


Two balls, your daughter, open field. 5 minutes of fetch, then roll the ball towards her, let the dog go to her, praise when he approaches, let her throw another ball to you, back and forth.


----------



## miccola03 (Apr 26, 2014)

Can you please define better "She can be a bit too much and sometimes I think I need to train her more than him?" What is she doing exactly?

Identifying the triggers is half the job of changing behavior, this applies both to your dog and your daughter. You are right that you have to step up and let your daughter know that a growl is a precursor to a bite so to avoid putting your dog into that position and stopping whatever she does to not let him reach that point. 

It is nice he's making the good choice of distancing himself. Out of curiosity, has he ever been corrected for growling in the past?


----------



## dsteinschneider (Mar 13, 2015)

Slightly OT as subject was our beloved purebred White German Shepherd Dog who lived to 16. She was picked up at 7 weeks and raised as a family dog and totally sweet with familiar people except for teenage girls whom she would growl and bark at. We never figured it out but as Pogaca mentioned if they played ball with her she stopped.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

"The funny thing is that when he growls at her he puts himself in his crate almost like he knows he shouldn't behave that way....is this crazy?"

No, it's not. He's not retreating to his crate because he knows he's been bad, he's retreating to his crate because it is his safe zone.

Above all else, he should not be threatening your daughter. BUT!!!!! whatever your daughter is doing is antagonizing him on a level he can't deal with.
If your daughter is making high pitched noises and squeals, she has to stop doing that. There are no high pitched tones that are not warnings, or alarms, in virtually every mammal species. Kids can be squealy, and it does effect the dogs.
I agree with the others, get her involved in play with him and make sure she is speaking and interacting in soft, lower pitched, tones with him.
Above all else, until you get a handle on the situation, ensure he has a safe spot to retreat to. He's communicating with you.


----------

